# Oldschool Guthrie Govan Footage



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2011)

Caparison+Guthrie=win


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 2, 2011)

while GG is a hell of a player, i find his playing so boreing. its all flash and not any meat. great clip none the less


----------



## JamesM (Jan 2, 2011)

Caparison.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> while GG is a hell of a player, i find his playing so boreing. its all flash and not any meat. great clip none the less



You have heard fives, right? I love his style.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 2, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> while GG is a hell of a player, i find his playing so boreing. its all flash and not any meat.


----------



## thefool (Jan 2, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> while GG is a hell of a player, i find his playing so boreing. its all flash and not any meat. great clip none the less



pick up his album its FAR from bor(e)ing.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 2, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> while GG is a hell of a player, i find his playing so boreing. its all flash and not any meat. great clip none the less


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 2, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> while GG is a hell of a player, i find his playing so boreing. its all flash and not any meat. great clip none the less



Have you seen this?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 2, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> while GG is a hell of a player, i find his playing so boreing. its all flash and not any meat. great clip none the less



WAT


----------



## drmosh (Jan 4, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> while GG is a hell of a player, i find his playing so boreing. its all flash and not any meat. great clip none the less



hahaha, what? you're out of your mind


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 4, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> while GG is a hell of a player, i find his playing so boreing. its all flash and not any meat. great clip none the less



Seriously, you are either trolling or you deserve pity.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 4, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Seriously, you are either trolling or you deserve pity.



He probably spelled boring wrong too just to make it a double-troll. Either way


----------



## mhickman2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd like to know what the word "meat" means. Guthrie does what Guthrie wants.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2011)

Jesus, you bunch a fanboys in here 

I'm not trolling. Is it hard to realize that not everyone likes the same thing? 
And i'm not going to be afraid to say what i want on a fucking internet forum.

Its funny how this forum is predominatly metal players. Metal, that usually goes against conformity in society, but everyone here just expects everyone else to conform to the overall forums opinions?? Grow up, not everyone likes the same shit.

imo, shredding gets monotonus and boring. sorry.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, and i dont like djent either.


*let the dog pile ensue*


----------



## drmosh (Jan 4, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Jesus, you bunch a fanboys in here
> 
> I'm not trolling. Is it hard to realize that not everyone likes the same thing?
> And i'm not going to be afraid to say what i want on a fucking internet forum.
> ...



it has nothing to do with fanboy-ism, most of gg´s music simply isn´t shredding


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 4, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Oh, and i dont like djent either.
> 
> 
> *let the dog pile ensue*



I don't think you will find a dog pile with this one. Not liking a genre is one thing, but being the one person who doesn't find his phrasing and song composition to be impeccable is quite different.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 4, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> imo, shredding gets monotonus and boring. sorry.



I don't really care if you don't like him, but the reason for your not liking him I find ludicrous. Montonus shredding is the last thing I would ever describe his style as. Anyway just my opinion, I still respect yours 

Thanks for the video OP 

EDIT: and this video is definetly kind of wanky/shreddy. 0:14 OMG


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> imo, shredding gets monotonus and boring. sorry.



Says the guy who jumps to Rusty Cooley's defense in every argument.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2011)

Also, I'd like to see the rest of that video. Srsly.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2011)

Nick Sterling is shred Taylor Hanson.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 4, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> while GG is a hell of a player, i find his playing so boreing. its all flash and not any meat. great clip none the less



As much as i wish i didnt, i completly agree. 

The intro to waves is great but the rest is *just* shred to me.
i do like Fives however. tricky bugger to play right


----------



## CapenCyber (Jan 5, 2011)

TimSE said:


> As much as i wish i didnt, i completly agree.
> 
> The intro to waves is great but the rest is *just* shred to me.
> i do like Fives however. tricky bugger to play right



I agree entirely too. 
I listened to his album a few times when I got to meet him a few years back (lovely chap too), I was really impressed with it for a few listens but it lacks "meat" as 7SoH says. 

I just get bored of his playing now every time I hear it. 

I can't be the only person on here who is no longer impressed with solely being able to play fast, do difficult techniques and play in weird time signatures? Maybe I'm getting old.

Yeah Djent is crap too.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 5, 2011)

I think upon seeing Guthrie we can all agree he is
our Lord and Savior.

Meanwhile,
\offtopictalk

DJENT IS NOT A GENRE.
Can we all get over this?

/offtopictalk


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 5, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> while GG is a hell of a player, i find his playing so boreing. its all flash and not any meat. great clip none the less



Mate, if this is boring, tell me, what is interesting? (to you anyway)


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2011)

*The next person who even SAYS the word djent in here is getting two fucking months vacation..*


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2011)

The one place I can see that people complain about Govan having "no meat" would be that he revisits the "themes" to his songs less often than a lot of instrumentalists. You look at a guy like Satriani or Eric Johnson, and the theme is very apparent (which ultimately serves as the chorus). Govan still does this but his "theme riffs" are usually a little more abstract in nature, and occur a little less often in my observation. 

Also, yeah, he does a lot of finger gymnastics which usually _sound_ pretty impressive to the trained ear but aren't as melodically dominant (ie. compared to "For The Love of God" by Vai). I don't take issue with it but I could see how his style misses the mark for people who either "don't get it" or on the opposite side of the spectrum (and seems to be the case here, mostly), people who are burned out on "shred". He's not exactly Chris Impellitteri as far as wanking goes... I can appreciate how he dips in and out of styles tastefully (bluegrass, blues, metal, fusion), but his longer stretches definitely have some ing going on.


----------



## tseamsd (Jan 5, 2011)

Randy said:


> *The next person who even SAYS the word djent in here is getting two fucking months vacation..*




probably for the best


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2011)

Being a moderator on here, I get beat over the fucking head constantly with this "SSO is a djent site" "Periphery.org" "Djent is boring and sucks" stuff so much, especially from people who don't even hang around here enough to see the full range of music on this site. 

They (Chris and Capen both in this case) lob this "djent sucks" stuff out there totally to troll the place because they have a demeaning view of the posters here (like we're all hive-minded djent heads) and try to use their apparently "superior taste in music" to stare down their nose at us. Along with that, you have posters here that get offended (and rightfully so) when faced with the insults and we get bickering threads that travel WAY too far off-topic. I'm not putting up with that shit, so we're just not going there anymore.

End of discussion. Back to the original thread.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 5, 2011)

Randy said:


> Being a moderator on here, I get beat over the fucking head constantly with this "SSO is a djent site" "Periphery.org" "Djent is boring and sucks" stuff so much, especially from people who don't even hang around here enough to see the full range of music on this site.
> 
> They (Chris and Capen both in this case) lob this "djent sucks" stuff out there totally to troll the place because they have a demeaning view of the posters here (like we're all hive-minded djent heads) and try to use their apparently "superior taste in music" to stare down their nose at us. Along with that, you have posters here that get offended (and rightfully so) when faced with the insults and we get bickering threads that travel WAY too far off-topic. I'm not putting up with that shit, so we're just not going there anymore.



I think thats the resulting difference between a Music-based site and Gear-based site. They care about the final result while we focus on what gets us there.

Edit: Damn you and and your Edits.  I'll shut up now.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2011)

It's alright. Either way, we've confronted the elephant in the room, now back on subject.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 5, 2011)

Mo' guthrie mo' prolems.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 5, 2011)

I really didn't even like the video that much, but GG with a Caparison is cool.

Anyway, I was watching other vids and this one's so sick



The chromatic bit at 0:46 is SO good. Such a tasteful guitarist.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2011)

Whether you like the guy's playing or not, the dude's absolutely a genius when it comes to technique. I highly recommend:

Amazon.com: Creative Guitar 1: Cutting Edge Tech (v. 1) (Music Sales America) (0654979049999): Sanctuary Press: Books

I haven't read the second book yet, but that one is awesome. Lots of great info in there.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 5, 2011)

Randy said:


> Whether you like the guy's playing or not, the dude's absolutely a genius when it comes to technique. I highly recommend:
> 
> Amazon.com: Creative Guitar 1: Cutting Edge Tech (v. 1) (Music Sales America) (0654979049999): Sanctuary Press: Books
> 
> I haven't read the second book yet, but that one is awesome. Lots of great info in there.



Ordered.


----------



## CapenCyber (Jan 5, 2011)

Randy said:


> They (Chris and Capen both in this case) lob this "djent sucks" stuff out there totally to troll the place because they have a demeaning view of the posters here (like we're all hive-minded djent heads) and try to use their apparently "superior taste in music" to stare down their nose at us.



Oh rubbish.

We have not at all claimed that we have a superior music taste. 7SoH only said something that wasn't positive of GG and was confronted with:

"you're out of your mind"
"you are either trolling or you deserve pity"
etc.

We were not hostile at all. This place really has gone down the tubes if a discussion about anything now can only be one-way positive stuff. I agree that a few topics on here have descended into bickering in some threads, but to then impose a blanket ban on those topics is simply moronic.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2011)

My comments were confined specifically to the the "djent" mentions. The GG thing is a matter of your own taste, so more power to you.

EDIT:



CapenCyber said:


> Yeah Djent is crap too.






7 Strings of Hate said:


> Oh, and i dont like djent either.
> 
> 
> *let the dog pile ensue*



The thread wasn't about that. If this was a thread titled "What stuff do you not like?" then those would be welcome criticisms. It's not. TimSE doesn't like GG either and he didn't get a warning because he didn't rope in something unrelated as bait.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Can we talk about his fucking impeccable taste in guitars?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 5, 2011)

Randy said:


> Whether you like the guy's playing or not, the dude's absolutely a genius when it comes to technique.





Randy, your crazy about the rusty cooly comment. I HAVE commented a COUPLE of times and said the exact thing you just said. That you may not like the guy, but his chops are serious.

JUST like i said about GG in my first post


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2011)

Definitely one of the classiest adaptations of the Suhr Modern body style.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

I am almost never a fan of zebra pickup layouts, but damn!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 5, 2011)

:43 to 1:30
That kind of explains my point. But nobody is gonna dog DEVY when he says it. so there 


I'l be quiet now. But not completely agreeing with the groups likes doesnt designate trolling.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Randy, your crazy about the rusty cooly comment. I HAVE commented a COUPLE of times and said the exact thing you just said. That you may not like the guy, but his chops are serious.
> 
> JUST like i said about GG in my first post



I must be remembering the context incorrectly (and I don't mean that sarcastically) but I thought I remembered you saying that "some people don't want to hear/play melodic stuff. Sometimes they just want to hear shred full speed with no emotion". That's paraphrased, of course, but I was under the impression you said something to that effect. If not, my apologies. You're very right... Rusty's technique is amazing.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> :43 to 1:30
> That kind of explains my point. But nobody is gonna dog DEVY when he says it. so there .




I don't think people are disagreeing with the fact that drilling away non-stop can get boring and is unentertaining, but the disagreement is that THAT'S what GG does. I outlined my feelings on it a little earlier in the thread.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 5, 2011)

Randy said:


> I must be remembering the context incorrectly (and I don't mean that sarcastically) but I thought I remembered you saying that "some people don't want to hear/play melodic stuff. Sometimes they just want to hear shred full speed with no emotion". That's paraphrased, of course, but I was under the impression you said something to that effect. If not, my apologies. You're very right... Rusty's technique is amazing.



Well, i totally may have said that actually. And i agree, but i dont think of GG so much as a shredder i guess, more of a guitar wanker.

Like i said. I'l shut up now


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 6, 2011)

Randy said:


> I don't think people are disagreeing with the fact that drilling away non-stop can get boring and is unentertaining, but the disagreement is that THAT'S what GG does.



Exactly. Id say anyone who seriously thinks that his playing is all speed and no substance cant have heard much of him. On average I see him play live about once a month, have done for the last few years now, and he's got to be one of the most melodic players out there. Im not trying to label him as the _Best Guitarist in The World_, as there's no such thing, but as far as melody and phrasing goes, Id say he's easily in the same leagues as Jeff Beck and Shawn Lane, who are both big influences of his. Just because a guitarist plays super-fast, that doesnt automatically make it tasteless shred. As someone else said earlier, if Guthrie's playing is 'boring' then Id love to see what actually does constitute 'interesting' playing!


----------



## Metalus (Jan 6, 2011)

Kairos said:


> I really didn't even like the video that much, but GG with a Caparison is cool.
> 
> Anyway, I was watching other vids and this one's so sick
> 
> ...




I cant get enough of this video. He has such a flow to his licks. 

My favorite thing about him is how he switches styles within his solos. He can be fusion in one lick, bluesy in another, and downright metal as fuck in the next. He has such versatility compared to other players out there.

And yes tasteful is absolutely the best word to describe his playing


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 6, 2011)

I lol'd at 'fanboys' 

Anyway, the man never ceases to amaze, was nice seeing him play a Caparison too!


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jan 16, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> :43 to 1:30
> That kind of explains my point. But nobody is gonna dog DEVY when he says it. so there
> 
> 
> I'l be quiet now. But not completely agreeing with the groups likes doesnt designate trolling.




"because...until I change my mind...we're in C"


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jan 30, 2011)

The trouble with Guthrie and many others is that they vary their style, you may love something they do and hate another part. Easily done, but it is easy to see he has a great mastery of the instrument, and a lot to share and inspire with other guitarists.

I call it "Shawn Lane Syndrome", love it or hate it, anyone can clearly see he was the best player. His music is interpreted by the individual but anyone can see his technique is on another level. I think that could apply to Guthrie, but I prefer Andy James whilst discussing British guys famed for their technique rather than the bands their in or the music they make.

What has the internet done to music fans???


----------

